# Are 1.8t diesel, Gas or either or?



## nexus6 (Feb 6, 2001)

thanks


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Are 1.8t diesel, Gas or either or? (nexus6)*

The 1.8T is a gasoline engine. The TDI is a 1.9L turbo direct-injection diesel.


----------



## nmap (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: Are 1.8t diesel, Gas or either or? (nexus6)*

gasoline. TDI's are 1.9l of Diesel love.


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Are 1.8t diesel, Gas or either or? (nexus6)*

Ohh Sheet, I gotta go tell my dad to stop putting diesel into his chipped Passat. No wonder it didnt smoke that viper the other day.


----------

